# This year's turkey pictures



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

OK, once again I want to remind you fellers that we don't want, in fact won't stand for, any artsie-fartsie turkey pictures this year. I want to see some real manly pictures. Don't post up the same old sitten behind some poor old dead bird, holding his tail fanned out, big old smile on your face posses...please! Don't give me those silly, make me want to puke shots with your $1800.00 double barrel resting against some tree with the perfectly setup Tom in the foreground and the sun setting in the background Kodac's...save that kind of stuff for the fly fisherman. I want manly, turkey hunter manly pictures! I want some shots of you maybe standin there holding that dead tom by one leg, throw in maybe a broken wing hanging down, or maybe you walking down the trail with a bloody bird slung over your shoulder. I want manly this year, come boys, lets see some creativity, some testosterone, some turkey killin SOB shots!


----------



## ram2h2o (Sep 11, 2007)

Amen Bro.!


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Would this be OK?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

SureShot said:


> Would this be OK?


Yeah, great turkey shot!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You know what BP, you can take your picture taking theories and stuff em where the sun don't shine. I personally like to see a bird cleaned up, fanned out and presented nicely in front of a smiling hunter. I think it shows respect for the critter and makes for a nice picture. The last thing I wanna do is hold a bird up by it's bloody pulverized head and take a picture of what looks like it just got shot then rolled around in the back of my truck down 30 miles of rough road. "Broken wing"? Who the hell would shoot a turkey in the wing on purpose? :? I will continue taking "gay" turkey pictures if for no other reason than to pisz you off and because I like to see the bird displayed nicely showing off his fan and those striking barred feathers.

:^8^: 8)

This ones just for you BP!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> You know what BP, you can take your picture taking theories and stuff em where the sun don't shine. I personally like to see a bird cleaned up, fanned out and presented nicely in front of a smiling hunter. I think it shows respect for the critter and makes for a nice picture. The last thing I wanna do is hold a bird up by it's bloody pulverized head and take a picture of what looks like it just got shot then rolled around in the back of my truck down 30 miles of rough road. "Broken wing"? Who the hell would shoot a turkey in the wing on purpose? :? I will continue taking "gay" turkey pictures if for no other reason than to pisz you off and because I like to see the bird displayed nicely showing off his fan and those striking barred feathers.
> 
> :^8^: 8)
> 
> You are spot-on TEX!! My words exactly. Just because we're "men" doesn't mean we have to make a complete a** of ourselves by having a bloody turkey head dripping down our back in a photo. I want a photo I can show to some of my non-hunting friends and to children who have never seen a dead animal, without being ashamed of it. Besides, the fan on a turkey is kind of what I want to show off, just how i would show off antlers on a deer or elk.


----------



## SureShot (Oct 2, 2007)

Would this be OK, Tex?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Holy crap Tex, that picture is just GAY! What you doing back there behind that bird that makes you smile like that...anyway? I mean H***, come on man, you even got a clean shave!

And Outdoozer, you hunt, you kill, there's blood and guts, there's death and the dead, all us guys, and girls(should girls really be out the hunting anyway...thought that is what kitchens are for) on this forum here understand that and won't be ashamed of you for doing it...all I ask for is some bigboy, true to life hunting shots...save the girly-man stuff for your kinfolk.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

SureShot said:


> Would this be OK, Tex?


Oh heck ya! Nice picture, nice scenery!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

OK BP, how bout my little man with his first turkey. He's got it slung over his shoulder with an impish smirk on his face. No facial hear yet, but I have it on pretty good authority that he had peach fuzz on his sack back then... Is this more what yer lookin for? 8)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Lol tex

Nice birds fellers!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OK BP, how bout my little man with his first turkey. He's got it slung over his shoulder with an impish smirk on his face. No facial hear yet, but I have it on pretty good authority that he had peach fuzz on his sack back then... Is this more what yer lookin for? 8)


Now that my man, that's a real turkey hunter picture...GREAT!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> OK BP, how bout my little man with his first turkey. He's got it slung over his shoulder with an impish smirk on his face. No facial hear yet, but I have it on pretty good authority that he had peach fuzz on his sack back then... Is this more what yer lookin for? 8)


He looks like a kid who took a nine hour drive for a nine minute hunt if you ask me.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

TOOOOOO much information.......


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

BP...did you even consider your "manly" pics just might offend the anti's??? Come on man, the future of hunting is at risk!!! Please, I prefer if all pics are after the breasts are professionally butchered and wrapped in plastic, THEN let the pics come.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Breasts wrapped in plastic? Yes Please!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Why in the H*** do you guys want breasts wrapped in plastic!? Get em out so we can taste 'em...


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Breasts wrapped in plastic? Yes Please!


 :mrgreen: 8)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a fly fisherman.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool necklace. They almost look like bear claws...


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

How is this from Sat morning?

[attachment=0:34a416lp]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1365960877.801424.jpg[/attachment:34a416lp]


----------



## mycoltbug (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

10 days into Oklahoma's season and I'm worn out. I have lost count of the birds I've seen and called in. We have a bumper crop of jakes. We have killed 4 and lost another. Monday the 8th was a bad day, I laid out a Tom at 31 yards and as I was moving to get him, next thing I know he was up and running, never did find him. I even went and got Mojo and let him look for it.

Anyway I stopped one tonight. Still got a tag and 26 days left to hunt. Still a lot of ground to cover.


----------

